# I'm new and have questions



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I did this post and put it in the wrong
area. Sorry.. Anyway, my husband and I want to add a Maltese to our family. We have three kids a mini Goldendoodle and an African Grey bird. We owned a Maltese many years ago but it wasn't a good experience. We got him from a not so good breeder and he passed very early on in his life. We don't want to make that mistake again. It was awful!! I went on the AMA website and found a breeder in my state. She has a three year old female available. We are going to visit her this weekend and if all goes well we will take her home. What should i be looking for with the dog and/or the
breeder, what do you think about getting a three year old dog etc. I could use helpful advice and tips. Lol..
Thank you in advance maltese lovers 



Sent from my Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*We just adopted a 2 1/2 year old from my neighbor who couldn't care for her. She was from a reputable breeder in Orlando and she's wonderful. Older dogs are sometimes better for those of us who can't handle a puppy. She gets me out walking several times a day and she's just a little love. Even charmed my husband (Mr. No Dogs In The House)...he got her a special cushion to sleep on at night in our bed with us...LOL.*


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww.. Thank you for responding. I'm glad you were able to take her in. 


Sent from my Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello from Pa--Iam Sorry you had a loss with the other Maltese.*
*I LOVE MY Yogi so much-he is 10mo old. Iam Not the young anymore,and my health sucks. Well he was a gift. I Will say thank god iam home all day--puppies need so much time. there were times i thought i just could not do it.*
*It is Still really hard-all the learning and training,worry ,ect.*

*If You Have The Chance to get a older maltese,and you know the background*
*I would think about that. Unless you are willing to commit to all that goes with puppyhood. I want another also--and think i will get one thats a bit older.*
*If I Knew all that i would have to do with a puppy i would have liked 2-that way*
*its all done at once.*
*Wish You the best,Cant wait to see what you get. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

If it were me and I was considering adding another dog to my home, I would definitely consider adding an adult. Puppyhood is wonderful but it is a lot of work and committment! As far as what to look for at the breeder...first of all, you are going in the right direction by looking at the AMA list. On your end, I think you need to make sure you are completely transparent with the breeder about what your past experience has been with a maltese, what other animals you have in the home, kids, your lifestyle, etc. This is the only way that the breeder will be able to help you make the best decision possible and to help you find the right maltese for you...thus ensuring a happy experience for your family and the maltese. Be very honest. Good luck and if you get your maltese, please come back and post pictures!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome, we have an african grey and two maltese


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for responding. Your dog is too cute!! I'm a stay at home mom but I'm not sure I really want a puppy. Since the breeder has the three year old I'm definitely interested in her. I think she is a good age and she should live for many, many more years. Are most all of the breeders listed on the AMA website good? Thank you again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maltese2bemommy said:


> Thank you so much for responding. Your dog is too cute!! I'm a stay at home mom but I'm not sure I really want a puppy. Since the breeder has the three year old I'm definitely interested in her. I think she is a good age and she should live for many, many more years. Are most all of the breeders listed on the AMA website good? Thank you again
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lots of members here on this forum have gotten their fluffs from breeders on the AMA site and it is the recommend route to go when you are looking for a maltese. You can search the name of the breeder you are looking at here on the forum in the search box and you may find old threads which refer to that breeder. Good luck


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Shellbeme, African greys are so cool, aren't they?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

I put the breeders name into the search and good stuff did come up about her. Thank you for the suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am also an African grey owner.. and 4 cockatiels, too.  

Great idea about searching the breeders name on the forum. I am looking to add a new fluff to the family as well... I am in the California area


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We just added a maltese puppy to our 7 year old wheaten terrier. They are getting along great and yes puppyhood is a lot of work but I am glad we went that route. He actually has been the easiest puppy I have had. Zach, the wheaten was a terror! but turned into a really great dog.


----------

